# mi sono fottuto gli inode :/ques

## teknux

salve a tutti,

questa è degna del thread: La più grande idiozia da voi commessa con un computer se non fosse che ancora non ho capito come sia potuto succedere...

ho un disco da 13gb completamente dedicato a gentoo (swap a parte, si intende). volendo creare una nuova partizione e ridimensionare quindi quella principale, mi sono affidato prima ai floppy con parted, ma ho ricevuto errori vari. quindi, non sapendo che il cd di gentoo contenesse comunque parted funzionante, ho preso i cd di mandrake e ho voluto usare diskdrake. ho ridimensionato tranquillamente ed ho reboottato. ma al boot grub va in palla. prendo il cd di gentoo, "booto" e monto l'hd. ma è quasi completamente illegibile :/// ricevo errori su inodes e blocksize sballati.

e2fsck o non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare oppure non ha potuto aiutarmi.

prima che formatto tutto (non ho dati importanti non salvati, solo una configurazione accettabile...)  vorrei sapere se posso rimediare in qualche modo.

grazie,

teknux

----------

## bsolar

Non so cosa ha combinato diskcoso, ma se ha solo cambiato la dimensione della partizione (senza fare casini con il contenuto della stessa) prova a ripristinare la partizione esattamente com'era prima.

----------

## teknux

scusa la domanda, ma come faccio a ripristinarla? intendi *fondere* di nuovo le due partizioni in una sola come era prima di questo macello?

----------

## bsolar

 *teknux wrote:*   

> scusa la domanda, ma come faccio a ripristinarla? intendi *fondere* di nuovo le due partizioni in una sola come era prima di questo macello?

 

Non so esattamente cosa hai fatto mai puoi provare a ripristinare le partizioni esattamente com'erano prima (con fdisk, cfdisk o quello che vuoi). Il fatto é che non so cosa combina diskdrake, se cambia solo la tabella delle partizioni i tuoi dati dovrebbero essere ancora dov'erano prima (a meno che quando hai fatto il check del disco non hai smarellato ulteriormente il tutto).

Non vorrei darti false speranze, temo diskrake smanetti anche con il fs, ma tentare non dovrebbe nuocerti più di ciò che già è successo...

----------

## teknux

diskdrake è una specie di partition magic (credo si appoggi a parted ma non ne sono certo).  generalmente è sicuro, ho installato parecchie mandrake ai miei amici e non ha mai dato problemi, altrimenti non l'avrei usato. diskdrake partizione e formatta la nuova partizione con un fs a scelta e poi crea label e mount point come fosse un normale tool. ora il pc è spento, temo comunque non si possa riattivare con un semplice fdisk...

grazie comunque dei consigli  :Smile: 

tek

----------

## Yans

non mi sono mai piaciuti i tool come diskdrake usate fdisk oppure cfdisk dio gli ha creati per quelcosa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

si sono utilissimi e li uso sempre, ma non mi risulta possano restringere partizione senza distruggere tutti i dati. senz'altro non amo neanche io i tools grafici, ma non avendo scelta (parted non funzionava, ritornava errori vari dell'HD e non partiva) mi sono buttato su un tool che ho usato in diverse occasioni senza far danni, stavolta probabilmente li ha fatti, o forse li ho fatti io inconsciamente... :/

saluti, tek

----------

## bsolar

 *teknux wrote:*   

> si sono utilissimi e li uso sempre, ma non mi risulta possano restringere partizione senza distruggere tutti i dati.

 

Non distuggono i dati, anzi, si limitano a cambiare la tabella delle partizioni. Puoi provare a rimuovere una partizione e a ricrearla esattamente com'era prima, il contenuto della partizione dovrebbe restare invariato.

In teoria si dovrebbe poter resizare anche senza un tool, semplicamente prima resizando il fs e poi eliminando la partizione e ricreandola in modo da contenere esattamente il nuovo fs.

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> In teoria si dovrebbe poter resizare anche senza un tool, semplicamente prima resizando il fs e poi eliminando la partizione e ricreandola in modo da contenere esattamente il nuovo fs.

 

Solo in teoria, non puoi sapere come sono distribuiti i files sul disco. Rischi di tagliare fuori qc.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   In teoria si dovrebbe poter resizare anche senza un tool, semplicamente prima resizando il fs e poi eliminando la partizione e ricreandola in modo da contenere esattamente il nuovo fs. 
> 
> Solo in teoria, non puoi sapere come sono distribuiti i files sul disco. Rischi di tagliare fuori qc.

 

In che senso? Se non sbaglio a settare la partizione troppo piccola non dovrebbe succedere. Non mi interessa la distribuzione dei file se la partizione contiene tutto il fs (e dovrebbe seguire la sua distribuzione sul disco normalmente).

----------

## cerri

Se passi da una piu' piccola a una piu' grande, non hai problemi.

Ma se fai il contrario, non puoi sapere quali sono i settori utilizzati.

Cioe'

ammettiamo che il tuo disco sia utilizzato cosi'

x--x-x--x-x-x--x--x-x-x-x----x---x

Se lo ripartizioni cosi'

x--x-x--x-x-x--x--x-x-x-x-|--x---x

Hai tagliato fuori dei files. Brutta prova  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

Ma io prima resizo il fs e poi rifaccio la partizione in modo di adattarla al nuovo fs. Ovviamente se faccio la nuova partizione più piccola del fs resizato rischio di tagliare fuori roba, altrimenti dovrebbe funzionare bene.

----------

## cerri

 :Embarassed:  sorry avevo letto male   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  sorry avevo letto male  

 

 :Smile:  Guarda! Non sei più "piccolo aiutante"!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

Co sta figuraccia... sai che bello!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

